# Does this jet look like it's mounted at the correct height?



## JL8Jeff (Apr 12, 2014)

I just pulled the Eveinrude prop 40 off and I'm starting to mount the Mercury 60/45 jet. Is this mounted too high? It looks really close to being even with tunnel.

-


----------



## LarryMc (Apr 12, 2014)

Hard to say without actually putting a straightedge on it, but it doesn't look too high to me.


----------

